# Whistler Easter week 2009



## Stressy (May 14, 2008)

Easter is late next year 4/12 and falls in week 15. I am considering reserving this week in Whistler to use for trade. My choices are later half of March and all of April. Prez week is already gone. Which do you think would be better?
I think week 15 is kinda late but considering it's Easter week-do you think that might help? 


Thanks!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 14, 2008)

Stressy said:


> Easter is late next year 4/12 and falls in week 15. I am considering reserving this week in Whistler to use for trade. My choices are later half of March and all of April. Prez week is already gone. Which do you think would be better?
> I think week 15 is kinda late but considering it's Easter week-do you think that might help?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Take the latter half of March if you can get it.  That's still prime season.  Mid-April is shoulder.  July or August would be better if those are available.


----------



## Stressy (May 14, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Take the latter half of March if you can get it.  That's still prime season.  Mid-April is shoulder.  July or August would be better if those are available.



Thanks for shifting my thinking. For some reason I was only looking at Victoria for summer but Whistler is certainly a fine place to go in the summer as well, isn't it?


----------



## eal (May 15, 2008)

March will trade well; summer weeks will trade well; April not so much; it may be Easter but it will be pretty much mud season.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 15, 2008)

Mud season at Whistler doesn't start till the last week of April. So April 12th will likely still be very good. But late March is the "high part" of the ski season and will trade much better than mid April. 

As Steve said,  Summer at whistler is a great time to visit. In fact, Whistler has more visitors in Summer than winter.

PS my family loves skiing at Whistler in Mid April the very best (I like mid winter). So my judgement may be slightly clouded.


----------



## eal (May 15, 2008)

In mid-April there may be snow on the hill but there is mostly rain in town...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 15, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Mud season at Whistler doesn't start till the last week of April. So April 12th will likely still be very good. But late March is the "high part" of the ski season and will trade much better than mid April.
> 
> As Steve said,  Summer at whistler is a great time to visit. In fact, Whistler has more visitors in Summer than winter.
> 
> PS my family loves skiing at Whistler in Mid April the very best (I like mid winter). So my judgement may be slightly clouded.



Bill - I agree that mud season is the end of April. I routinely ski Whistler in early April. But the OP said she wanted to pick up a week for trading purposes.  And for trading purposes, April is essentially a mud week.  By mid-April few people are thinking of ski week exchanges.

One reason why early April is a good time to visit Whistler is because of the drop in interest.  It's less crowded, lift tickets are substantially cheaper, and accommodations are more plentiful and cheaper.  Whistler in April is not a difficult exchange.


----------



## Stressy (May 15, 2008)

Well, I went with March 14-21. We will see how it goes.....


----------



## eal (May 15, 2008)

That will be a popular week - Spring break in a lot of places


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 16, 2008)

Stressy said:


> Well, I went with March 14-21. We will see how it goes.....


Should be a good choice.


----------

